# Froglet Suddenly Died



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

It's an R.Benedicta and a little over 1 month oow. I have no idea what happened. It still looks chubby and healthy..it's just like it hunkered down to sleep and didn't wake up. It didn't do the usual "death stretch" I've seen most frogs do. The only reason I know he's dead is he hasn't moved in 15 hours and when I disturb the leaf litter around him he doesnt move.

He's been eating springtails and he's also been eating stunted flies.

Any ideas what would have gone wrong? There's been some pretty big temperature swings in London, but i've always had the airconditioning on, and there's no light on the tank. He just gets the leftover light from my big tank.

I'm pretty sad 

I had him in a 2.5 gallon tank with a ton of leaf litter, abg substrate, and a pothos cutting. It is seeded with springs and isos. Parents are supplemented with supervite, calcium plus and repashy vit A once a month.

What should I do differently next time? I've got two more about to pop front legs, and two more tads from last week.


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sad to hear. Sounds like you did everything right. Did you process the plant cutting? Could there have been a chemical fertilizer/pesticide on the plant? Also froglets sometimes die for seemingly no reason. I hope this helps.


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

The cutting came from the parents tank and was washed/bleach bathed before the froglet was put in the tank.

The only thing I can think of that I did different is last time I fed dusted flies I dusted with vitamin A.

Should I put the next two in a plastic shoebox instead of an actual tank? OR should I just tear down the rearing tank and redo it?


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

The same has happened to mine. I've had three froglets that died for no reason. Hopefully we can find out the problem


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

It happens from time to time. Could be a number of reasons, but unless it happens frequently and often...I wouldn't stress about it too much. How many springtails were in his temp tub? He could have overstressed if you have a lot of bugs crawling around in there...

Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Ashli (Aug 28, 2005)

There weren't enough in there to stress him out. Its hard to even find them unless you really look.


----------

